# New TV, need peanut replacement, but which?



## WebAgents (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm hoping to buy a new TV shortly and I'm worried that the TiVo peanut may not switch the TV on/off as it's manufacturer is not listed as an option.

I have a pronto but the lack of tactile buttons make it a pain to use.

Can you recommend a remote that is VERY Tivo friendly an can control my TV power?


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

WebAgents said:


> I'm hoping to buy a new TV shortly and I'm worried that the TiVo peanut may not switch the TV on/off as it's manufacturer is not listed as an option.


OMG  I can make my peanut control my TV too? Why didn't I RTFM? Doh !!!! 

edit: that's odd. when I press the "TV pwr" button (which I'd never even noticed before) it puts tivo into standby.


----------



## WebAgents (Jan 3, 2003)

My Tivo peanut is setup to turn my tivo AND my tv on/off whilst the Volume controls the volume on my amp.

My new TV won't work from the peanut so I need a new programmable remote but I am after some advice as to the best one for using with a Tivo.


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

Personally I like the Harmony range (mine is a 655 which is also peanut shaped) - however they may be a bit OTT if all you want to do it control the telly as well...

Simon


----------



## WebAgents (Jan 3, 2003)

Can it cope with the 'jump back 8 seconds' etc?


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

You can make it do pretty much anything you want really (and if the Tivo remote can jump back 8 secs, then so can Harmony). It doesn't do macros in the same way some remotes do - but its "activities" are essentially a cleverer solution.
I've tried other universal remotes to replace my 6+ remotes and Harmony is the only one that has actually done it (in the sense that I never go searching for one of the originals)

S


----------



## Paul Stimpson (Aug 19, 2002)

b166er said:


> that's odd. when I press the "TV pwr" button (which I'd never even noticed before) it puts tivo into standby.


If the remote was set for your TV that button would also turn the TV on and off. The volume and mute buttons would also control the TV. If you look in the depths of the messages and setup menu you will find an item telling you how to setup the remote. I'm not at home right now so I can't remember exactly where it is in the menu but I'm sure somebody can tell you.

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Paul Stimpson said:


> I'm not at home right now so I can't remember exactly where it is in the menu but I'm sure somebody can tell you. Cheers, Paul.


Cheers Paul. I figured it out. I almost gave up when it wasn't working with my Philips TiVo remote. It must use American codes. Once I dug out the Thomson remote it worked a treat


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

My Standby button turns my TV and Tivo into standby mode.

Does this mean, while Tivo is in standby, it won't record anything that is set ??

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Nope. As I understand it, Tivo's Standby mode simply switches off the audio and video outputs. Whatever it does, recordings will still occur.


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

In the spirit of this thread I have a Sony 28" ws crt about 8 years old and going strong. The issue is that the TV is set to turn on from standby by pressing the channel button not the standby button. So for the last 6 months my peanut has been used for volume and will turn off tv but I have still needed the SONY remote on the sofa to turn it back on.

Happily living with that but as there seems to be several threads about remotes this weekend I wonder if anyone knows of a clever work around so that the peanut turns ON my tv from standby?

There is obviously no TV set channel changing buttons on the peanut.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Not sure if it helps you or not but my 6 year old Sony CRT does this...
If you turn it off with the power button on the front from standby it will turn on into standby when you press the power button on the front.
If you turn it off with the power button on the front when it is 'on' with a picture it will turn 'on' to a picture when you press the button again.
Ironically I don't leave my TV on standby, but I haven't heard of any power saving benefit to turning Tivo to standby - it just confuses the other people who use it.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

cwaring said:


> Nope. As I understand it, Tivo's Standby mode simply switches off the audio and video outputs. Whatever it does, recordings will still occur.


The ability to put a tivo into "standby" was an afterthought. The first (American) TiVos only turned the TV into standby when the power button was pressed - if the remote was configured to do so.

After doing customer surveys, people complained that they "couldn't put it into standby" so subsequent software releases reacted to the power button by turning off the video and green light, thus giving the impression of putting the box into standby. Doing this doesn't save on power because TiVo *needs* to be powered up vall the time to function.

The only other consequence of putting the box in "standby" is that if you have suggestions turned on, it will start recording any pending suggestions as soon as they arrive in the schedule rather than wait for 30 minutes of inactivity.


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

I find the satndby usefull, as it allows me to switch Tivo's and AV inputs on my telly,


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Back to the original post. I would take the tivo peanut into a tv shop, find the tv you are looking for and try it. Maybe set the peanut on the scan mode until you find it does control your TV. I have found that a black peanut does not control as many TV's as the silver, in my case.

BTW, Don't forget after you have used the shops resources and tested your peanut to satisfaction, wave the sales man goodbye and find the same TV on the internet for a couple of hundred less.


----------

